# Fetish or Sadism



## TraciJo67 (Jun 20, 2011)

lovesgaininggirls said:


> As one can tell from my nick, I AM an admirer of the expanding waistline. In fact, QUITE an admirer at that. But sometimes I wonder if part of the attraction for me is seeing a woman with a figure the world would admire ruin it under a ton of fat. Do I admire her for the beauty of her girth or the *fact that her fat now covers what used to be a beautiful body.* Comments?


 
Words. They fail me.


----------



## Tad (Jun 20, 2011)

An aside, just in case anyone reading this hasn't been around these boards much before: most FA do not consider being fat to be 'ruining' a beautiful figure :doh: 

The OP is asking a question of himself, and maybe others(?), and it is a valid question _for him_. But that sure doesn't mean that most other FA feel that way.

I'm done, carry on discussing, roasting, whatever.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 20, 2011)

*Hopefully, for your sake, you meant "ruin a beautiful body" to read: ... replace a conventionally attractive, society accepted, thin body with a beautiful BBW body..."*

That notwithstanding, I don't associate my FAness with anything negative. There are no dark, dirty, guilty, or hateful aspects to my fat girl love. I just truly and honestly and openly love fat women in a positive and hopefully uplifting way.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 20, 2011)

Please review the following FA/FFA forum guideline 


*On the Participation of Non FA/FFAs

*The focus of this forum is the discussion of FA/FFA issues, but this in no way precludes participation by interested non-FAs/FFAs. The forum is open for all to view and positive or supportive comments from non-FAs are welcomed. However, as the forum is a protected space *for *FAs/FFAs, any non-FA/FFAs making negative, disruptive or belittling posts should accordingly expect to see those posts removed or moderated.


----------

